# Murray lawnmower



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm no mechanic, but a Murray has a drive belt and and a blade belt. Sounds to me like your drive belt is gone, but it could be another problem. Mike


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2005)

What Mike said...

my garden tractor also has a lever(?) which you use to disengage the drive/tranny in order to push the tractor... possibly inadvertently got moved?

-Kev


----------



## tommy1312 (Jun 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My riding lawnmower will not go either forward nor backward. When I put the clutch in and shift, nothing happens. It just sits there. Does anyone know what is wrong? ​


 I have a 46 in murray with auto transmission it has a belt under the seat that controls for and backward,hope this helps


----------

